# Where can I find a SES Voice Input Module



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking for a new or like new SES Voice Control Input System for my 2005 325i to complement my Bluetooth. The part number that I am looking for is: 84110139765. Does anybody know where I might be able to find it?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Voice input was included in the BT module I got for my '04 325xiT.
Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Bob Clevenger said:


> Voice input was included in the BT module I got for my '04 325xiT.
> Have you tried it yet?


Voice input is part of the ULF, but apparently is not part of the combined Assist + Bluetooth modules on newer cars.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Voice input is part of the ULF, but apparently is not part of the combined Assist + Bluetooth modules on newer cars.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tanev said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new or like new SES Voice Control Input System for my 2005 325i to complement my Bluetooth. The part number that I am looking for is: *84110139765*. Does anybody know where I might be able to find it?
> Thanks,
> Peter


Try Pacific, Crevier or Circle BMW; I bought that one from Circle and they still show it in their upgraded website for $275.00 now (it cost me $265 8 months ago): http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/acc.htm ... :thumbup:


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

*Update: SES-Voice Input Module Search*

Thank you all for your suggestions. The following is an update:
1.) Cicrle and Pacific don't have the module in stock
2.) They can not order it because the 84-11-0-139-765 module is removed from BMW National warehouse. These dealerships do not seem to know of any replacement part being offered to substitute of the old
3.) I have been advized to check at other and local dealerships and see if anyone has one available.
4.) I am expecting to hear from 2-3 other dealerships in US as well as from 2 other local (Houston) dealerships.
I don't have much hope that I'll be able to find the module above. Also, I have heard that there is a new module but at ~$500 I will pass on the ability to have a broader voice control.
If anyone has any suggestion on other dealerships/parts outfits that I can try - I am all ears.
Thanks,
Peter :tsk:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tanev said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. The following is an update:
> 1.) Cicrle and Pacific don't have the module in stock
> 2.) They can not order it because the 84-11-0-139-765 module is removed from BMW National warehouse. These dealerships do not seem to know of any replacement part being offered to substitute of the old
> 3.) I have been advized to check at other and local dealerships and see if anyone has one available.
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1109647&postcount=42


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Technic said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1109647&postcount=42


I have a SES module here that I'm not using (I removed it when I switched from the CPT8000 to the Bluetooth ULF). Maybe I should auction it off on eBay. :dunno:


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

*Question*



Terry Kennedy said:


> I have a SES module here that I'm not using (I removed it when I switched from the CPT8000 to the Bluetooth ULF). Maybe I should auction it off on eBay. :dunno:


Terry,
Are you saying that you were not able to use the SES with the Bluetooth ULF that you have installed?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

tanev said:


> Are you saying that you were not able to use the SES with the Bluetooth ULF that you have installed?


The 387 ULF I have includes voice functionality and doesn't need the SES module. Any ULF Bluetooth kit that mentions a "SES jumper plug" doesn't need a SES. I'm not sure if there any ULF Bluetooth kits don't have voice input standard.


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

*More Questions*



Terry Kennedy said:


> The 387 ULF I have includes voice functionality and doesn't need the SES module. Any ULF Bluetooth kit that mentions a "SES jumper plug" doesn't need a SES. I'm not sure if there any ULF Bluetooth kits don't have voice input standard.


Terry,
I have a 2005 325i w ZPP and Factory installed (and working) Assist/Blutooth module that has a limited voice functionallity as dial number, number, correction, dial, etc. However, functions as name dial, store name, store number, browse phonebook are not available with the Combined new TCU that I have. I am wondering why you did not find these functions appealing and keeping the module.
Regards,
Peter


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

tanev said:


> I have a 2005 325i w ZPP and Factory installed (and working) Assist/Blutooth module that has a limited voice functionallity as dial number, number, correction, dial, etc. However, functions as name dial, store name, store number, browse phonebook are not available with the Combined new TCU that I have. I am wondering why you did not find these functions appealing and keeping the module.


I have a 2003 with the ULF retrofit. The ULF has the full set of speech recognition including the phone book as well as navigation controls, etc. Therefore the SES module is completely redundant in my case.


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I have a 2003 with the ULF retrofit. The ULF has the full set of speech recognition including the phone book as well as navigation controls, etc. Therefore the SES module is completely redundant in my case.


Terry,
Thanks for clarifying this for me.
Regards,
Peter


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

*Update*

Found the module and ordered it. Will be installing it on my 2005 325i w Assist/Bluetooth next week. Will post an update on how it works out.
Peter


----------

